# Ascend fs128t



## YakAttack121 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seems like a pretty good yak for the price. Just wanting a little feedback


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

From a couple months ago

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f75/ascend-fs128t-150353/


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend just bought one. I paddled it for five minutes. Its a little work to get moving but once it gets going its effortless to paddle. Very stable. The deck is a wee bit givey. But its a tank! I would buy one.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have one and its a better than the average paddle yak. Be warned. The hatches are not waterproof and it will take on water... As much as a couple gallons per half day if it rains or your in rough chop. I called tracker marine about this and the plant manager called me back. Overnighted me new hatches and a kit with sealant and nuts for all the screws. Greatly reduced the water intrusion but still not water tight, but good enough!! Wind will blow you around a little but the seat is really comfortable and you have tons of storage. Stability is good and my son can stand and fish, I have not gotten brave enough for that but I can use the stand assist strap to get up long enough to take a wiz!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bought one 2 weeks ago and fully impressed by it. I did do the reseal of all the hatches before taking it out. And seems to be built like a rock. I will be doing the bassyak mod here soon and do a write up on the install. But for the money cant beat it!!!


----------

